# Howdy



## Ovion (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello, I live in Leicester and share a bunch of animals with my girlfriend ( morning-star ) and am here mostly so I can see / participate in the stuff she does which is so we can both learn things about mice that we didnt know. (See when it goes wrong)

Animals we have here are:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!
I love Tic, Tac and Toe- so sweet!


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello and Welcome! Spirit and Kiara are beautiful! Lovely mice too


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

you need to change the picture champaggan is really just a pale champagne, its clearly not a faun mouse don't you think dear? fact you could post photos some time and see what people think? lol

thanks Airidies the snakes are my babies  lol


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

haha Well they are all very nice. Did you force your snakes on you boyfriend like I did?  He didn't even like snakes till he found a little Dilute Caramel corn snake


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

pretty much yeah lol -though Ovion likes mexi blacks now and hopes to get one maybe next year.

what snakes have you got?


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

We have Corn snakes and Ball pythons


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

cool 

any morths?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome! Love all the animals


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

post


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

erm, having trouble posting when i try to send my larger(though not huge message) it doesn't work how odd...
Yes we have morphs, i'll try to pm you.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

lol thats strange :/


----------

